# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Tool] Any type of auto block bot?

## shreeve

Honestly the game isn't very hard, just wondering if there was a working bot that detects whether an enemy is attacking and throws up a block when it does.

I've googled it and there was only MMOminion scripts. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

